# Favorite Benefit Products



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 31, 2005)

what are your favorite benefit products? i love the line, but i haven't been able to buy much.


----------



## MissFortune (Sep 1, 2005)

babecake eyeliner


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 1, 2005)

Dandelion blush and their pineapple facial scrub.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 1, 2005)

I like the Kitten Powder puffs. I have all three and the colors are so pretty! Also, Flamingo Fancy, Hollywood Glow and the shower caps are nice too!


----------



## luvme4me (Sep 1, 2005)

i use thier eyeliners and eyeshadow primer


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 1, 2005)

I love the Lemon Aid and the Boing concealer. Bad Gal Lash is also really good.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Sep 1, 2005)

I like the Get Even powder.  If you can find a good colour match, I think it's not too bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I also like the Play Sticks.  For those who find it hard to find a good colour match as your skin tone is on the darker end or more yellow based end of the specktrum, you may be in luck here.  I have been surprised.


----------



## jonglerie (Sep 1, 2005)

I like Georgia powder, and Highbeam.  I also have Lemon Aid but don't use it so much.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 1, 2005)

Bad Gal Lash has become my new favorite mascara (it is similar to Dior Show)


----------



## Midgard (Sep 1, 2005)

I love the Show offs! So pretty shades! And the lip plump, not for plumping, it's a great lip base, if you have very pigmented lips!


----------



## user2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I adore Dr. Feelgood!
Their Hi Neighbor mask is my HG when it comes to masks!!!!
And Flamingo Fancy is a sheer nd liquid version of the Mineralize Skinfinshes! Gorgeous for the summer!


----------



## sassy*girl (Sep 1, 2005)

badgal lash


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 2, 2005)

love mr. frosty!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 2, 2005)

i like their blushes and i love their showoffs esp in bambi


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Sep 2, 2005)

benefit f.y.eye is nice primer, but i use them in conjuction with mac eyepaints as a base for e/s.


----------



## 1dmbfan (Jan 8, 2006)

*Benefit Products*






I only own 2 benefit products (Lemonaide and High Brow) but I looooove them both so much. I want to look into getting more products from them... any suggestions?


----------



## MissFortune (Jan 8, 2006)

babecakes is my favorite eyeliner ever


----------



## Midgard (Jan 8, 2006)

I love their e/s, the perfume Maybe Baby and I always use Lip Plump as a lip base. It doesn't plump, but if you have very pigmented lips like me, it's the perfect base for any lip color!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 8, 2006)

I love benefit, I used to be a benefit addict before i got addicted to mac and i loed it


----------



## baby_raindrop (Jan 8, 2006)

I love their Dr. Feelgood lip balm. It does wonders for my lips. Cute packaging too! And uhm... High Beam and Benetint. Two staples in my collection.


----------



## user3 (Jan 8, 2006)

BeneFit Threads have been merged.

*Just a reminder: Please do a board search before posting a question. If you find a similar thread you can always give that thread a bump.

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.


----------



## 1dmbfan (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_love mr. frosty!!_

 
do you have any pics of looks you've used mr. frosty with?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 8, 2006)

Dr. Feelgood!!! I like their lip glosses too. They smell wonderful, but don't last as long as MACs.


----------



## user3 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Mr. Frosty
*I love their lipgloss it smells like Jelly beans to me (apply some clear lipgloss over it and they last a long time)
*I only own one blush by BeneFit but I like.
*their e/s is ok, it's odd but when they do LE e/s it seems to be of better quality
*BeneFit bad gal e/l
*Maybe Baby
*Anything from the Bathina line except the shower gel it smells like plastic to me.
*Dandelion, Georgia and Dallas
*HighBrow
*Their l/s is ok but I have to put on some lipbalm under it. They have some very wearable colors.
*Showoffs are nice but can be hard to work with.
*Their plush mascara in eggplant is beautiful!
*Highbeam 
*I love smooch!
*Hi Neighbor
*eyecon eyes
*Lipscription
*Their e/l and l/l are ok but nothing to write home about.
*Get bent e/l brush
*I love their makeup bags
*Browzing is nice but NYC makes a cheaper version

*
Products I tried and did not like:
*
lemon-aid
ooh la lift
f.Y.EYE
I have mixed feelings about Boiing (it is thick but covers well)
Benetint & Benetint balm ( i have not tried the new improved balm)
Cream e/s
BadGal lash
Hoola
moonbeam
Dr.Feelgood ( it worked but broke me out really bad)
flamingo fancy
Kitten powders
Lip plump
Jiffy tan


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 8, 2006)

i have mr frosty but i don't like it not too sure why just doesn't do anything for me lol also have dandelion and like that alot! use it everyday, however i'm not a huge fan of benefit in general....


----------



## pinkstars (Jan 8, 2006)

Mr Frosty
High Beam
Dandelion
Mint Julep Show Off


----------



## solardame (Jan 9, 2006)

I haven't bought anything from them in a while, but if I remember correctly..
Boing concealer was good
I love "Audrey" Babecakes liner, still have it
Moon Beam & High Beam were decent. Similar to Px Magic Potion, but doesn't always work well on oilier skin.
I liked the l/s I tried and Smooch was really good
I didn't care for their old style Brow-zing.

Forgot to mention their brow brush (grey handle), cheap and decent.


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 9, 2006)

Love:
Dandelion
Georgia
High Brow

Hate:
Lemon Aid


----------



## kimmy (Jan 9, 2006)

dandelion, georgia and dallas are all awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 their playsticks are really rad, too


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have Flamingo Fancy and I've been using FY Eye for a while now. I think I want try to a different eye base though.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 9, 2006)

Check out Gilded, Mr. Frosty, & Bad Gal pencils, they have soo many uses. They are so cute. I also love Bad Gal lash.


----------



## AimeeEm (Jan 10, 2006)

I have:

Georgia
LemonAid
Benetint
Brow zing

Can't live without the last two, but I also really like Georgia and LemonAid.


----------



## clarecat (Jan 10, 2006)

I love all the powder e/s (pan and loose form), MoonBeam highlighter, and Benetint.


----------



## Monalisa (Jan 10, 2006)

I love Dandelion, that was my very first blush!


----------



## mgrattan (Jan 10, 2006)

I love Dandelion, Georgia, and I couldn't live without my Browzings.


----------



## Isis (Jan 11, 2006)

My faves
Get Even
Lemon Aid
Boing concealer
Georgia Peach
Sandal Scandal


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 12, 2006)

Stuff I like:
Benetint
l/s in Bobby Pin
Maybe Baby
Jiffy Tan(this would be my HG tanner if it didnt wash off so damn easily)
BadGal Lash (i would also love this IF it were waterproof)

Stuff I didn't like:
Jiggle Gel (i dont know why i got this, it smells like alcohol)
l/g in thigh high...the gloss had a weird texture, gave it to my lil sister
Dear John: movin' on face cream (my sister loved it, but it stung my sensitive areas)
F.Y.Eye (i wanted to like this, but it didnt do anything to my eye circles)


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2_pink* 
_F.Y.Eye (i wanted to like this, but it didnt do anything to my eye circles)_

 
It's not for eyecircles, is it? is it not an eyeshadow base?


----------



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_*
Products I tried and did not like:
*
lemon-aid
ooh la lift
f.Y.EYE
I have mixed feelings about Boiing (it is thick but covers well)
Benetint & Benetint balm ( i have not tried the new improved balm)
Cream e/s
BadGal lash
Hoola
moonbeam
Dr.Feelgood ( it worked but broke me out really bad)
flamingo fancy
Kitten powders
Lip plump
Jiffy tan_

 
Can you tell me why you didn't like the cream e/s?  I wanted to buy a few.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 14, 2006)

I love Touch me, then try to leave cream.  It works just as the name suggests and smells wonderful.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_It's not for eyecircles, is it? is it not an eyeshadow base?_

 
*thinks hard*...maybe it was the other one?? Something about the eyes....its suppose to lighten under eye circles. I forget, i got it as a sample.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 14, 2006)

i love benefit almost as much as mac so i have alot of their stuffs.

-brow zings are amazing and looks natural
-boi-ing works wonders on my dark circles
-georgia peach blush looks and smells great
-youre bluffing works amazing when i get red blemishes
-lemon aid works as a eye brigtener and primer and helps my sheer e/s POP
-hollywood glo is glorious
-high beam is also beautiful
-benetint is the only tint i use but sephora's (discontinued) tint is comparable but at a fraction of the price.
-kitten goes to paris shimmer powder was my first big makeup splurge that i still have and love!


on the flip side, some products DONT work for me:
-dr feel good made me BREAK OUT due to the really thick texture
-high brow doesnt do anything for me

i hope my opinions help somebody out there!


----------



## Becki (Jan 15, 2006)

I really like the Georgia blush and high beam


----------



## maandusa (Jan 20, 2006)

Lemon Aid ROCKS. as does You're Bluffing! and Bluff Dust, but i don't use them quite as often as Lemon Aid, which i use daily.

i have Dandelion and Georgia. both are good products, but i just don't use them very much.

i tried Bad Gal Lash and hated it, but Plush Mascara is amazing...


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 22, 2006)

I just got Dallas and i LOVE it!! I love the color, it has the right amount of shimmer for me & it actually has a scent to it...i dunno what it is but i like it


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 22, 2006)

my favourite from benefit is the georgia powder.
i love the high brow stick too, but i think that a light e/s would do the same and that is much cheaper.

What i hate is lemon aid, five minutes it works well and then the lemon aid crawl into my eyelid creases.


----------



## Landia (Jan 24, 2006)

I especially love:
brow zings
show offs
some of the limited edition eye sparkles and lip cremes from the past

I have the realness of concealness kit which is really cute but really tiny - it's a good way to try out a few of the products.  Also, there is a benefit sale on - check out their site.


----------



## darla (Jan 24, 2006)

I count Boi-ing concealer, Brow Zing and High Beam as my staples.


----------



## CaptainMac (Jan 25, 2006)

I went to go have my brows shaped there last week and got talked into buying Dallas blush....and it's love.  If the MA hadn't put it on me it would not have appealed to me but when it's on it is truly fabulous.  
Also like Highbeam.


----------



## ladida (Jan 25, 2006)

I really like Bluff dust.  I use it when I'm wanting to look a bit polished but don't want to wear a foundation.  It just helps to even my skintone and cut out redness and it mattifies but doesn't make my skin dull.

I also really like Browzings.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

*Favorite Benefit Products?*

What are y'all's favorite benefit cosmetics?  I want to spend some money.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 25, 2006)

I loooooove my Benefit Georgia Blush!! I use it almost everyday!


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like Benetint, its a classic!


----------



## honeyd (Feb 25, 2006)

Love lemonaide and itgloss in kiss me.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Feb 25, 2006)

boi-ing is a great concealer, but it only comes in 3 shades. the brow zings are great too, 4 shades i believe with a powder and wax, it also comes with an angled brush, a reg brush and mini tweezers but its quite a splurge for $26. but i use those two everyday!


----------



## airrinleah (Feb 25, 2006)

I really like Dandelion blush a lot, and I LOVE the new blush/bronzer "Dallas"! =)


----------



## Paperdoll (Feb 26, 2006)

Benetint.


----------



## user3 (Feb 26, 2006)

Threads merged.
Please do a search before starting a new thread. If you find a thread that is similar just posting in that thread will bump it.
Thanks.


----------

